# Wayne Eagles MySpace & Guitar Player



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Just spotted this on the Gear Page.

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=173099

Wayne is fellow member: rwe333

http://myspace.com/wayneeagles


Thought I post a congrats on this forum as well, I don't imagine everyone browses The Gear Page.

Anyway congrats!!!!


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Yes. I was on a flight from to Toronto to LA today and reading the new Guitar Player and there was Wayne. Looks good on ya Wayne! Congrats.
Pete


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Way cool Wayne ! Congrats and may this lead on to more great things for ya ! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Great news and congrats as well :food-smiley-004:


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Sorry guys - I just found this thread! Apologies for my truancy.

I really appreciate the kind words and support. 

Was indeed a pleasant surprise that _Guitar Player_ liked what they heard (hey, I've been a _GP_ reader for almost 3 decades now!). Pretty humbling, yet gives me some confidence as I look towards my next recording projects. 

Cheers! Sincere thanks for the thread, Jeff.


----------

